# Is this material good for greek goddess costume? Or what else could I use it for?



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

My first thought... I dream of Jeanie. Don't know why, but it is what it is.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Oooh, I clicked the second link, I bet it would do the same effect.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Greek Goddess is white and gold (IMHO) more like this:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/...CREW%20AND%20BEHIND%20THE%20SCENES/cast97.jpg

side-boob is a big plus

EDIT, sorry, didn't see the question about "what else" ......veiled belly dancer? circus acrobat?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Greek _is_ white and gold, true enough...

...but you could be a Roman Goddess with your colored fabric and the same tunic (hard-pressed to call it a toga, being that short)

Which Goddess are you thinking?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Red can certainly work, as demonstrated by Helen Mirren in 'Caligula' (1979):


----------



## Unicorns (Sep 18, 2011)

White is just too boring for halloween. Btw the fabric is really long, it's just all squished together in the picture. i believe it came from a curtain.
I was thinking of being Aphrodite, Athena or Venus, but I can't find any colored pictures of any of them online so I was thinking of just being a greek goddess in general. or I could even make up my own goddess.









I was kind of inspired by this picture. That's why I'm not so crazy about white.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I am also inspired by that picture, it's very inspirational.

Ok, anything with gold trim.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Unicorns said:


> White is just too boring for halloween. Btw the fabric is really long, it's just all squished together in the picture. i believe it came from a curtain.
> I was thinking of being Aphrodite, Athena or Venus, but I can't find any colored pictures of any of them online so I was thinking of just being a greek goddess in general. or I could even make up my own goddess.
> 
> View attachment 136442
> ...


That's the great thing about Goddesses - you can't do them wrong. Details help, like with Athena, have an owl (it's her pet, for lack of a better word). For Venus/Aphrodite, a scallop shell and a mirror. That sort of thing. And jewelry for both, of course. Pink does seem to lend itself to Venus...

Love the idea of inventing your own Goddess.


----------

